# bonito and sharks at the pier 12/19



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

From what I hear today was slow at the pensacola pier, but I had a blast. From 10am-2pm a friend and I caught a handfull of bonito on light tackle, and watched the guys at the T play with the sharks. First one I saw wasa nice sized tiger about 130lbs, then they lost a 350+ mako that came out of the water 3 times, and finally a good sized hammer head stripped a reel in about 15 seconds. It was exciting to say the least! I saw people with cameras so if anyone has video or pics of the mako please post them.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, lots of bonito out there right now!


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

The pictures have been posted at EmeraldCoastPierFishing.com


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll post one :takephoto...the rest are on emerald coast site...and some GREAT pic's too!!!!wish I was there!!!:reallycrying.....looks cold

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/index.php


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sound like it was a blast.


----------

